# Advice please – File format details for animation video from 5Dii DSLR



## Beamengine (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi everyone

I'm an experienced photographer who has been asked to shoot stills for a three-minute music video. While I'm happy enough with stills I know next to nothing about video or animation work, but am prepared to put in the hours playing with FCP to get the job done.

A few details: the video will be 1920 x 1080, 'shot' with stills from a 5dii or 1Dx. I'll probably aim for 30 FPS, since I can...

All images will be shot in RAW and batch processed in LR5.

Now, where I need help is advice on file format exporting from LR5 to then be imported into FCP. My initial thoughts are to set aspect ratio in LR to 16:9 and then export to tif, setting:

Compression: ZIP
Colour space: AdobeRGB (1998)
Bit depth: 8 bits

Resize to fit: long edge to 1920 pixels
Resolution: 72 DPI

This is just a guess; I'm pretty sure it will work, but I have no idea if these settings are optimal pr just naive guesses. I would like to produce the highest quality product I can for my friends, so I'm not too bothered about creating vast files providing they can be sensibly processed in FCP on my Mac Pro.

Last, but not least, would the settings change between a colour vs B&W video?

The effect my friends would like to end up with is along the lines of this video:

Portugal. The Man - Atomic Man [Official Music Video]

It won't be a copy, more 'inspired by'. Either way, the story-boarding is up to them.

Your help would be very much appreciated


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 29, 2013)

You could export 16bit per channel TIFF sRGB (very few little video software is color-managed so pretty much sRGB plus gamma 2.2 is the way to go for video unless you are doing something special for a very select and particular audience; and saving as 8bits per channel doesn't give you much room to adjust anything in FCP so using 16bit out might help). Not that sRGB's tone response is NOT gamma 2.2 so you will want to do a step where you convert to custom gamut (based off of sRGB only you chose gamma 2.2). Otherwise, and I mean maybe FCP actually could handle it some MAC stuff is more deeply color-managed, you'll probably get a tone shift compared to what you edited in LR and what you see in FCP or at least to what FCP outputs unless it knows how to convert from sRGB TRC to Gamma 2.2.


----------

